# Inactive bearded dragon



## Dan Page (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi

My bearded dragon is not far from hitting a year old now. He's never been really active but just lately (about the past six weeks or more) he has become very inactive.

He will just chill in the same spot day and night. Sometimes when his lights come on in a morning he will not bask at all and just stop in the same spot he was sleeping in the night before and I have to pick him up and place him in his basking area.

He's feeding on the right stuff (veg and salad, locusts and mealworms) and im always lightly dusting his food with calci powder.

He's in a 4x2x2 on his own with a 10.0 UVB and a 100W bulb on a dimming stat. I will post up the temps later on when I get back from work but i'm pretty sure they're bang on.

Oh and his substrate is kids play sand but this has never been a problem in the past and I always feed him outside the viv. His veg and salad is on a raised platfrom so he can't get it covered in sand. He goes to the toilet every other day and never drinks from his water bowl.

Any ideas??

Thanks


----------



## amber_gekko (May 11, 2007)

Try getting him out for a run around the living room (or any room) most of mine are lazy in their vivs so i make sure i get them all out everyday for a run round.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

You have a contented branch potato.
if he s eating and pooing and bright eyed he is just doing what dragons do. Sunbathe all day until dinner comes along.
Above is right..give them some exercise outside the viv.
(mine chase the dog !!)


----------



## leejclark (Oct 11, 2006)

has he got a bowl of water coz that happened to mine and i gave him a waterbowl and he plunked his head right in it


----------



## Cheese (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah sounds about right. Ours is a lazy bugger too. She loves a run around the room though. Ours was more active in summer though. Hopefully he'll get more active when it gets to summer.


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Try changing his vivarium set up in terms of decor,

I recently bought mine one of these; Livefood UK Ltd. and one in small along with one of these; Livefood UK Ltd. and everytime I give the viv a thorough clean I normally change the way they are positioned as I normally put them and try and get them "attached" with no form of fixative to a natural branch of bark I have in the viv. I suppose you could fix them to the walls some way, maybe with strong velcro bit they good for the price, flexible unlike real mmaterials, easy to clean, light (pain in the arse getting out heavy bark branches) and do not contain any hiding insects.

Josh


----------



## RyKate (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Dan, mine's been much the same since the winter. I was really worried went it went on for so long, but I sought advice and it's ok, I think some beardies are more slow than others. Yours is still eating and behaving normally at least. Drax was hardly eating and only poohing once a week! I understand your concern! But having seen mine go crazy around his viv and up and down stairs today, and attack his dandelion leaves with such relish, I'm thinking things are starting to normalise..... pheww!!!!! Do we go through this every year then....?


----------



## Dan Page (Jun 5, 2008)

Right, just done a temp test with my new accurate thermometer and the cold end is 92 degrees, his basking spot is 106degrees.

Just lately he's sitting in the same spot all day long everyday, right in the corner of the cold end and dont look his normal bright coloured self.


----------



## tegu66 (Mar 16, 2009)

is he due a shed min get miserable and slow around that sort of time too


----------



## r_and_a (Mar 1, 2009)

try and get your cool end down a bit, it should be around 82F. dont know if this will help but its worth a try.


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Dan Page said:


> Hi
> 
> My bearded dragon is not far from hitting a year old now. He's never been really active but just lately (about the past six weeks or more) he has become very inactive.
> 
> ...


Funnily enough I was going to post almost exactly the same question :lol2:

Good to know it's normal then :2thumb:


Cheers,

Chris


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

Dave and Mylo are the same at the moment but perfectly perky and fine when out the viv... our temps are fine too ... they've just got lazy haha... our little girl Tilly is really active tho... strange... must be that males are awkward


----------

